# Dehydrated zucchini and cucumber as snack chips



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Need some new ideas on how to season these things to make them more tasty.

How do you season your zucchini and cucumber snack chips? Before or after dehydration, or both? With what?

Thanks


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Season them before drying so the seasoning sticks, but very lightly because as the vegetable shrinks the seasoning gets more concentrated on it.
I've seasoned with garlic salt or powder, bbq seasoning, basil, pepper, but use any herb you like personally.
My oldest granddaughter asked for dill pickle flavoured zuchinni chips lol


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I also have used garlic salt/powder. A lite sprinkling of chili powder and hot pepper of your choice.....Awsome!


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

How do you get them to stay dry? MIne dried OK, but tend to get sticky within a couple days, even kept in airtight containers.

Moldy


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

rancher1913 said:


> How do you get them to stay dry? MIne dried OK, but tend to get sticky within a couple days, even kept in airtight containers.
> 
> Moldy


That means all the moisture was not out of them, so you will have to dry them a little more.

They should be brittle _after_ they are cooled.

Hope that helps.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

What I want to know is what do you do to keep the zuchinni from adhering to the drying trays? Did a batch yesterday and about had to use dynamite to get them off and clean the trays.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

If you slice them too thin, they tend to stick to the trays. This happened to me...and I think thats what the problem was. But my daughter eats them as fast as I make them. I sprinkle with seasoned salt. very lightly!!


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

I've got a batch going in my dehydrator now and I'm kind of playing around with flavors.

I first tossed my slices in vinegar and olive oil because that was what one site I went to said to do. It definitely gives them a pretty strong "flavor," and the jury is still out on whether or not I like it. I've been sneaking tastes and they're not completely dried yet, so we'll see what I think once they're completely dried.

I've also seasoned some with salt (not bad - but even as lightly as I tried to do it, they really are still a little too salty), some dried hot and spicy oregano (so, so), a little cayenne (also so, so), garlic powder (I don't have garlic salt - they're ok), and taco seasoning (blech).

I think my next batch, I will skip the oil and vinegar treatment and try some without salt.

One site I went to said you can shred and dry and then reconstitute later for muffins, etc. instead of freezing? Has anyone here tried that?

It also said you can dry in thicker slices, reconstitute and use for fried zucchini slices. Anyone?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

gilberte said:


> What I want to know is what do you do to keep the zuchinni from adhering to the drying trays? Did a batch yesterday and about had to use dynamite to get them off and clean the trays.


I put everything on sheer curtains and they come off that very easily when dried. I do a lot of sun drying in warm weather and I also cover the food with sheer curtains to keep the bugs off.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Sanza said:


> I put everything on sheer curtains and they come off that very easily when dried. I do a lot of sun drying in warm weather and I also cover the food with sheer curtains to keep the bugs off.


Sheer curtains as in the sheer curtains you hang on windows? Just checking :ashamed:


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, it's a great way to recycle them, and I got 2 sets from a couple of sisters when they redecorated their living rooms. 
I cut the curtains into pieces and serge around and use them not only for drying food, I use them as a strainer cloth for making cheese and straining other things. They just rinse out quickly under running water and a quick rinse in bleach water sanitizes them. 
After your food is dehydrated it usually falls right off, but if it sticks it's easy to peel off. Try it.....a very simple solution to an annoying problem.

I put a few pictures in the thread from PNW about solar dehydrators


----------



## brthomas (Aug 26, 2012)

I have made dill pickle flavored zucchini chips and they were pretty good. Various sauces can be spread on the slices before drying to make hot and spicy zucchini snack chips.


----------

